# No veins while candling?



## brookeee2013 (Sep 22, 2012)

Ok so I have 6 eggs in my incubator. I've been incubating for 5 days. The first 2 days I didn't have an incubator and used a heat lamp and I accidentally over heated them. Well I candled them tonight and I didn't see any veins. Should I just stop incubating them? Do you think they'll hatch?


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Hey brookee, 
I wouldn't stop incubating them just yet. Wait a little while longer, and just see what happens How hot did you get them?


----------



## cookiesquish (Aug 29, 2012)

*Candling*

The eggs I had didn't start to have veins until after day 5, wait a couple more days to see if they appear.


----------



## brookeee2013 (Sep 22, 2012)

120* F I accidentally cracked one too and it wasnt forming


----------

